# الهى الحنون



## ميرنا (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الهى الحنون انى فى حاجه اليك الى حبك الى قلبك الذى دوما يسمعنا دوما يحتضنى رغم كل ما افعله بك .
الهى لست قادر ان اوصف ما بداخلى الا بدموعى هى قادره ان تتكلم عنى تعلن احتياجى لك لانى لا اعرف ان اتكلم وهى متالقه فى حديثها معك دوما .
الهى احتاجك ان تصغى لكلام قلبى ولتنهداته لانك لا تمل سماعى بل تصغى اليا بكل اهتمام تشعرنى دوما انك الوحيد القادر ان يصغى اليا بلا ممل بل وتمسح دموعى بيدك الحنون التى لا اشعر الا بها .
الهى احزانى ثقلت عليا جداا لا اقدر ان اتحملها كانت خامده كمثل البركان الذى انفجر لا استطيع تحملها .
كم لى عدد من الاصدقاء ولكنى اشعر بوحده لا اعرف ما سببها ولكنى دوما اشعر بها منذ كنت طفلا صغير لم اجد رفيق مثلك يهتم بى وعندما اطلبه اجده دوما .
دائما ارى الليل الذى لا نهار له
 الظلام الذى ياتى بعده نور او فجرا يغير ما بداخلى
 لا اجد الشمس التى تنير على احزانى وتبددها .
الهى احتاج اليك .




http://www.imageswebhost.com/store13/e5c91fdf23.gif


----------



## Coptic Man (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*صلاة رائعة يا ميرنااااااا*

*او ممكن نقول عليها تامل جميل في الرب يسوع ومحبته العجيبة لنا*


----------



## meme85 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*
بجد هذه أحلى صلاة أسمعها في حياتي.
ياااارب استجيب لصلواتنا جميعا وخلصنا من 
هموم ومصاعب هذه الحياة المليئة بلمخاطر!
والصور الموجودة ضمن الصلاة جميلة جدا.
ميرسي ليكي يا ميرنا وربنا يبارككي . *


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اجمل شي في الدنيا عندما تتكلم مع الرب من خلال الصلاة
وتشعر بشعور الفرح يملئ قلبك  وكأن الاحزان تذهب بدون عودة
اختي الغالية ميرنا شكراا على هذه الصلاة الرائعة ليباركي الرب​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا مرنا


----------

